# What does odčaruji mean?



## philthethrill

I got a Czech DVD with Czech subtitles. I used Google Translate to translate the subtitles into English. It did an okay job. There were a few words it didn't recognize. I tried using Czech dictionaries but it didn't recognize them. One of them is odčaruji. Here is the original sentence: Řekni, kdo tě zaklel a já tě odčaruji. This is what Google translate did: Tell me who you swore and I will odčaruji. The name of the film is Babička, and it was released in 1971. It's about a group of children, 2 girls and 2 boys, and their grandmother who comes to visit them. She brings gifts and tells them stories. She also gives them good advice. Anyone who's interested in the film can watch it on youtube by looking up Babička. It's also available on 2 disc DVD on many Czech websites. I tried looking for English subtitles, but the only ones I found were for the Babička that came out in 1940.


----------



## Faustin

"Tell me who casted the spell on you and I'll take it off you."


----------



## philthethrill

Thanks Faustin. I like your butterfly avatar. In Babička one of the girls talks to a butterfly, and she says that line you translated. Would it be okay if I posted some more lines that have words that Google translate skipped?


----------



## Enquiring Mind

You certainly can, but _start a new thread_ for each new word.  The rule is "one topic per thread" (for archiving reasons), and if you stray, the mods are entitled to delete anything not related to the (first) topic, so your time will have been wasted.


----------

